# I want Chuck Norris as a training decoy



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvkWupfnd9c&feature=related

Reading just the facts.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I like Chuck's favorite: "When the boogeyman goes to sleep at night, he first checks his closet for Chuck Norris".


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Chuck Norris once killed two stones with one bird


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

hehehehhe Those are funny. I also liked some of the other ones from the other videos like "CHUCK NORRIS DOESN'T WEAR A WATCH - HE DECIDES WHAT TIME IT IS".


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Superman wears Chuck Norris pajamas.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, come on, you guys...Chuck Norris facts are soooo 2007! 8)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tell Chuck Norris that.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't have to. Chuck Norris is hubby's idol from way back. He watched Walker Texas Ranger way before it was cool to do so. In his eyes, Chuck Norris can do no wrong. :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I love Chuck Norris facts, and the fact that he's modest and gets a laugh out of them rather than being offended.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

My favorite: "They were going to release a Chuck Norris version of the game Clue, but the answer was always, Chuck Norris, in the library, with a roundhouse kick to the face."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think that old fart is older then me. 
From that era Billy (Superfoot) Wallace was my hero. Mike Stone was another!
Wallace was only in a couple of movies. Worse actor then Chuck........ "really"! :lol:
Mike Stone was Pricila Presly's boy friend after (maybe before)  her divorce with Elvis.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't know, Bob. I personally have always thought that Chuck's performance in "Lone Wolf McQuade" deserved a nod from the Academy. I mean, that was one of his better movies. :razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam Swilling said:


> I don't know, Bob. I personally have always thought that Chuck's performance in "Lone Wolf McQuade" deserved a nod from the Academy. I mean, that was one of his better movies. :razz:


:-o Hey, I love John Wayne and he DID get an Oscar for True Grit but he still sucked at acting. No matter what the role you always new it was John Wayne. One of my all time fav movies is "The Quiet Man" but it's still what John Wayne did. Same with Chuck Norris. JMHO of course! :grin:
Not saying I don't enjoy the CN movies. I do! I just take them for the action adventure they are and not the quality of acting. :wink:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o Hey, I love John Wayne and he DID get an Oscar for True Grit but he still sucked at acting. No matter what the role you always new it was John Wayne. One of my all time fav movies is "The Quiet Man" but it's still what John Wayne did. Same with Chuck Norris. JMHO of course! :grin:
> Not saying I don't enjoy the CN movies. I do! I just take them for the action adventure they are and not the quality of acting. :wink:


 Me too. I'm just messing with you. My dad made me and my 3 brothers watch EVERY Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee movie ever made when we were kids. Now I do that with Clint Eastwood movies with my oldest. The kid loves 'em. He'll actually sit and watch them by himself in his room. His favorite is "Hang 'Em High". Ahhh, that's my boy.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o Hey, I love John Wayne and he DID get an Oscar for True Grit but he still sucked at acting. No matter what the role you always new it was John Wayne. One of my all time fav movies is "The Quiet Man" but it's still what John Wayne did. Same with Chuck Norris. JMHO of course! :grin:
> Not saying I don't enjoy the CN movies. I do! I just take them for the action adventure they are and not the quality of acting. :wink:


Blasphemy! John Wayne is awesome. I really liked The Cowboys because he was killed and at the time, I was burned out on the movies.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Lone wolf McQuade is a freaking classic !


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Lone wolf McQuade is a freaking classic !


 Damn right it is! I still walk around the house whistling the theme song to that movie from time to time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a Plymouth trailduster the "other" version of the Ramcharger. It was a classic, and was a beach cruiser as the top came off. I was seriously thinking of trading it in for a Ramcharger like Chucks !


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Good thing you didn't, lol.
I have the Dodge truck (same era, 1984) same engine, everything - and it's the biggest electrical nightmare on the road. Engine is like new (125k original miles - overhauled at 80k), transmission doesn't even have 300 miles on it, and for the life of me, I can't keep the damn thing on the road for 6 months at a time due to the electrical - had one dash fire and 2 under the hood so far.
I haven't dropped it like a bad habit yet because when it is running, it's in great shape and good for hauling stuff - but I haven't put tags on it since 2007, lol. It IS a truly badass truck, and the Ramchargers are awesome too.

I think I'm going to have to watch that movie now.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> From that era Billy (Superfoot) Wallace was my hero. Mike Stone was another!
> .


 A little trivia Bob...What nickname did Randall Tex Cobb give Superfoot Wallace before their fight?

Hint...it's relative to a cooking invention...


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I had a Plymouth trailduster the "other" version of the Ramcharger. It was a classic, and was a beach cruiser as the top came off. I was seriously thinking of trading it in for a Ramcharger like Chucks !


It must have had a LOT of power. Chuck's was completely buried underground with him in it in the movie, and all he had to do was take a swig of beer, punch the gas peddle, and it bored it's way out.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> A little trivia Bob...What nickname did Randall Tex Cobb give Superfoot Wallace before their fight?
> 
> Hint...it's relative to a cooking invention...


Julia Child?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

She's not an invention...she's an icon;-)


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder who would win in a fight, Chuck Norris's beard or Sam Elliot's mustache?:-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I think that old fart is older then me.



Yup. I think he's 70.


My favorite was the first one. "Chuck Norris won by FIVE." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
I have the Dodge truck (same era, 1984) same engine, everything - and it's the biggest electrical nightmare on the road.

That was my 69 Charger. Good grief. I went to a buddy of mine who is a restoration freak, and we got the schematics for the electrical system. Then, we went to his friend who is a God damned electrical genius, and he rewired the car for me...... for a good deal of money. Never had a problem after that. My favorite electrical problem with the Charger was the lights going out. Nice. Just randomly, OH it's dark now.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

And those stupid ballast resitors in the ignition. They go when they feel like it. Been in the dark many times in a Mopar.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really loved my Charger, and my trailduster. I had a 69 chevy step side truck that was made on a tuesday according to my buddy, and it just never failed to start, and run. Just add gas, and change the oil. 

The Charger was a R/T and I had a 440 six pack with aftermarket hemi heads as well as lots of other stuff. Once the genius fixed the electrical system, that was a super reliable car. Had to adjust the carbs a lot, but you get used to it. : )


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I LOVE my Dodge truck, don't get me wrong there - it's 1 ton (started out as a half ton but we broke the springs over loading the bed with hay so put all 1 ton suspension on it), drives like an Abrams, and gets about the same gas mileage - 318 small block with a 2 barrel Holley carb. 
But yes, same problem - oh look, it's 2 AM and no dash lights or head lights...oh but I still have tail lights...I guess that's good. Then the fire behind the dash - and after that it only starts sporadically. Nothing wrong with the engine, when it wants to start it cranks right over, the rest of the time it acts like it doesn't have a battery connected.
Same with the ignition, it's been through 3 of them. First one, key got stuck...grabbed some pliers and yanked it out - didn't need the key to start it after that, just turn the switch by it's metal prongs. Second one, mom left the keys sitting on the seat and her damn dog ran off with them - they were never found...and oh no, can't just pop in a new one, please remove the steering wheel, cruise control, blinker assembly, and lock plate to put a new one in!


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

The best Walker Texas Ranger clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdsTUcuD7YA


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> A little trivia Bob...What nickname did Randall Tex Cobb give Superfoot Wallace before their fight?
> 
> Hint...it's relative to a cooking invention...


:-k :-k ??? Queersanart! Heck if I know that one. :lol:
Cobbs claim to fame was being used as a heavy bag for Larry Holmes. That's the fight where Howard Cosell quit calling fights. Holmes was damn near begging ther ref to stop the fight.:-o 
Wallace (met him twice at demos) was the influence on me to learn how to work a speed bag with my foot. I was baddass on them deadly bagsbags! :lol: :lol: 

Speaking of that era of Mopar. I bought a brand new 70 Duster 340. Other then 2 water pumps , 2 alternators, 2ballast resistors, and more freezeplugs then I want to count I had no problems. I put almost 200,000+ HARD miles on it in 12-13 yrs. Got rid of it for a new 83 Sabaru wagon. ](*,) 
There are a few of those damn freeze plugs that you have to pull the transmission to get to. ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My buddy had the duster with 340 6 pack. I cannot believe the freezeplug thing wasn't your fault. You have mild weather there, so my bet is you got a little forgetful and didn't have the right mix in the radiator.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

You have to mix stuff in your radiator? 









Just kidding.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k :-k ??? Queersanart! Heck if I know that one. :lol:



Did you mean Cuisinart? Or did Randall actually call Superfoot Queer?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> My buddy had the duster with 340 6 pack. I cannot believe the freezeplug thing wasn't your fault. You have mild weather there, so my bet is you got a little forgetful and didn't have the right mix in the radiator.



Coolest looking Mopar carb setup next to the dual 4bbl on the Hemi but it sucked to keep it running right. Same with the Pontiac tri power. My Duster had the Carter Thermoquad. Basically a plastic bodied version of the old AFB. Ran like a champ and easy to play with when it came to changing jets.
One more thing about the Duster 340. It could (and did ) beat the 440 Charger in the 1/4 by 10ths. Same with the big block Chevelle but the big blocks from all the big 3 would blow my doors off at highway speed. Car and Driver said the 340 in the Duster/Dart with the torqueflight was the best combo Chrysler ever put together.
Now my wife's 6 cylinder Maxima has a better 1/4 time. Progress!! 
"Mild weather"  Midwest can have mild weather one day and extreams the next. It's what the Midwest does best aka the weather. :lol: 
I think Chyrsler had a lot of problems with using disimilar metal (block vs freeze plugs).

Thomas, that was just my poor attempt at a wild guess on what Cobbs called Wallace. 
I have no idea what it actually was. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can totally believe that a 340 would take a 440. Too hard to get that much torque to the pavement. I also know that the duster was way lighter than the Charger, and definately didn't ass drop as bad as the charger, showing that more torque was being applied to the pavement.

I had the 6 pack on my 440, and about every 5 degree change in temperature you had to adjust the carbs. You get pretty good at it after a while. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First time I saw the 340s was at the drag strip. 
"NO" tires breaking loose and I thought the 1st one with mid 14s was a fluke. It just didn't seem to be going that quick. After seeing the next 5-6 (Mopar day at the track) Low to mid 14s, low 90s mph, stock from the showroom I was a believer! They claimed 275 hp and 340 torque. Car and Driver said more like 300 hp but I could still get to the 300hp Camaros.
With nothing but headers and just a bit of carb tuning I was in the low/mid 13s, high 90s/low 100s with mine. Did get rid of the Goodyear Polyglass tires also. Didn't get better or worse in the 1/4 but they sucked in the rain/snow even with posi.
Stock, I had the big blocks by 10ths but they were always coming on like a train getting ready to squash a bug. :lol:
How the hell did this get to Mopars from Chuck Norris? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK Bob....Cobb called Wallaces' kicks "Teflon" because "He had the no-stick kick". Meaning that the power wasn't there. We know the rest of the story though.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> First time I saw the 340s was at the drag strip.
> "NO" tires breaking loose and I thought the 1st one with mid 14s was a fluke. It just didn't seem to be going that quick. After seeing the next 5-6 (Mopar day at the track) Low to mid 14s, low 90s mph, stock from the showroom I was a believer! They claimed 275 hp and 340 torque. Car and Driver said more like 300 hp but I could still get to the 300hp Camaros.
> With nothing but headers and just a bit of carb tuning I was in the low/mid 13s, high 90s/low 100s with mine. Did get rid of the Goodyear Polyglass tires also. Didn't get better or worse in the 1/4 but they sucked in the rain/snow even with posi.
> Stock, I had the big blocks by 10ths but they were always coming on like a train getting ready to squash a bug. :lol:
> How the hell did this get to Mopars from Chuck Norris? :lol::lol::lol:


It was the same story with the 70 1/2 Z28 beating the big blocks more often then not 
I had a 396 Chevelle that had more power but the Z-28's got theirs to the ground better.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The 396's had too much power for the rear ends with that limited slip. The goats of that era had possy ....there is that word argain.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The 396's had too much power for the rear ends with that limited slip. The goats of that era had possy ....there is that word argain.


And now, with the flip of a switch, you can have posi-traction or limited slip  At least my car does, it runs posi-traction full time unless I turn the traction control off, then one wheel can sit and spin and the other stays stationary. I haven't figured out a practical application of this though.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I just now looked at this thread and all you old fogies are already taking trips down memory lane. The first bnad ass wasn't Chuck, it was Steve Reeves. Now we will find out how old Bob really is.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't put Steve Reeves in the badass category. A bodybuilder that played Hercules..not a lot more than that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The 396's had too much power for the rear ends with that limited slip. The goats of that era had possy ....there is that word argain.



It took 90/10 up lock shocks, a Schiefer clutch set up 4:56 rear end gears, adjustable airbags inside the coil springs AND traction bars before I finally got the weight transfer right and power to the rear wheels on my 66 396 Super Sport.
Now when what happens when you have to do a panic stop on a car all set up to accelerate........................is a whole other story


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The 396's had too much power for the rear ends with that limited slip. The goats of that era had possy ....there is that word argain.


Finally I think I get what "possy" means in your posts, Don. 

"Posi"? Like "positraction"? (And "posi," like "positive"?)

Took a car thread for it to finally dawn on me. :lol:  

(If I had remembered the trial in "My Cousin Vinny," I'd have been quicker. :lol: 


_Lisa: The car that made these two, equal-length tire marks had posi-traction. You can't make these marks without posi-traction, which was not available on the '64 Buick Skylark! 
Vinny: And why not? What is posi-traction? 
Lisa: It's a limited slip differential which distributes power equally to both the right and left tires. The '64 Skylark had a regular differential, which, anyone who's been stuck in the mud in Alabama knows, you step on the gas, one tire spins, the other tire does nothing. 
Vinny: Is that it? 
Lisa: No! There's more! You see where the left tire mark goes up on the curb and the right tire mark stays flat and even? Well, the '64 Skylark had a solid rear axle, so when the left tire would go up on the curb, the right tire would tilt out and ride along its edge. But that didn't happen here. The tire mark stayed flat and even. This car had an independent rear suspension. Now, in the '60s, there were only two other cars made in America that had posi-traction, and independent rear suspension, and enough power to make these marks. One was the Corvette, which could never be confused with the Buick Skylark. The other had the same body length, height, weight, wheel base, and wheel track as the '64 Skylark, and that was the 1963 Pontiac Tempest. 
Vinny: And because both cars were made by GM, were both cars available in metallic mint green paint? 
Lisa: They were! 
Vinny: Thank you, Ms. Vito. No more questions. Thank you very much. You've been a lovely, lovely witness._

:lol: :lol:

I loved that movie.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> I wouldn't put Steve Reeves in the badass category. A bodybuilder that played Hercules..not a lot more than that.


He could push those roman colums down by himself. Chuck couldn't do it, LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> And now, with the flip of a switch, you can have posi-traction or limited slip  At least my car does, it runs posi-traction full time unless I turn the traction control off, then one wheel can sit and spin and the other stays stationary. I haven't figured out a practical application of this though.


You and Don are dreamin, limited slip and what is used in street cars (posi) is the same thing.

There is no differential action in a true posi and would scuff your tires off so quick it would make your head spin.

Back in the day people would weld the spiders to the diff pin to have a posi rear end.

Traction control is usually a sub throttle combined with abs and has nothing to do with the differential.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> .... limited slip and what is used in street cars (posi) is the same thing.


I thought "Positraction" was just the Chevy word for limited slip. ... ?

Like Traction-Lok and Sure-Grip on other cars ... ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> I wouldn't put Steve Reeves in the badass category. A bodybuilder that played Hercules..not a lot more than that.



I was thinking "He didn't look all that badass in tights and a cape" and then I realized that one was George.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You and Don are dreamin, limited slip and what is used in street cars (posi) is the same thing.
> 
> There is no differential action in a true posi and would scuff your tires off so quick it would make your head spin.
> 
> ...


I'll get back to you on this, I'm still running on 3 hours of sleep and I think my brain is pretty well cooked - not time to talk cars.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I thought "Positraction" was just the Chevy word for limited slip. ... ?
> 
> Like Traction-Lok and Sure-Grip on other cars ... ?


You go girl!
Different names based on being Ford GM or Chrysler but both served the same function. They all locked up ONLY on straight line acceleration. They would snap an axle going around a corner if it was constant.
I saw all the Steve Reeve movies.
someone explain the classic move by brother George
He just stands there with his hands on his hips while the bad guy bounces lead off his chest THEN he ducks when the bad guy tosses the gun at him. WTF was that all about?!!!

Ashlely, your thinking all wheel drive compared to posi/suregrip/traction loc. NOT the same!

My all time fav badass was the original Tarzan series of books (12) The Movie Tarzan was almost nothing like the Edgar Rice Burroughs books. BAD MOFO with a sic sense of humor. 
That chimp was crap also. It was a little mojnkey named Nakima. He shit all over Tarzans back when he got excited and got a kick out of getting Tarzan's ass in jams. 
Tarzan's kick was kidnapping and tossing the bad guys into a pile of feeding Hyenas/lions.
Don, I am, as of this past September, officially a senior citizen. Gonna suck the system dry now! \\/ :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I remember when they would weld the stuff up for posi also.but it doesmn't soumnd like you have ever driven the goat and the chevys both, With the 396's you couldn't lay on the power because the two rear tires starting independently caused the back wheels to crow hop from one side to the other. To get the power to the ground you had to put traction bars on the Chevelles. You didn't have that problem with the goats, dump the clutch and both axles were engaged. And they did blow stuff but all those high HP cars did. I blew clutches and pressure plates 3 times befire I had a special 3000lb Pontiac pressure plate built for the chevelle. It The 3 finger design was stronger than Chevy's multi fingerdesign. That 396 was pushing about 500 horses and wasn't street legal. Had the 12 bolt heavy rear end and the heavy duty munsey set up with for a short stroke. Got 4 to 4 1/2 miles to the gallon.

Thomas had the same year Chevelle and may have experience the way yhey crow hopped.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It took 90/10 up lock shocks, a Schiefer clutch set up 4:56 rear end gears, adjustable airbags inside the coil springs AND traction bars before I finally got the weight transfer right and power to the rear wheels on my 66 396 Super Sport.
> Now when what happens when you have to do a panic stop on a car all set up to accelerate........................is a whole other story


1966 = no disc brakes!
The younguns have no idea how scary it was at high speed, in the rain, someone spit out the window in front of you, etc.
There was very little tailgating back in the day cause we knew the car would never stop in time to avoid the car in front.
On the 70 Duster they were only on the 340 eqipt model...and no power assist but the car was light enough, 3200lb, that they worked fine.
When I bought my 6 cycl, Pglide, 55 Belair 20 + yrs ago all I originally did was put disc brakes on the front because my daughters occasionally drove it to high school.
I had later installed a 350/350, headers, Edelbrock intake and carb,. Now my son has it and he's in the process of putting in a posi with rear discs. He totally rewired the whole thing, custom gauges, B&M shifter, yadda yadda. Says he's gonna build his own tube chassis for it. He teaches at a trade college here and the Hi performance dept has anything he needs as per major tools. All he has to pay is materials. Lucky ahole! :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I thought "Positraction" was just the Chevy word for limited slip. ... ?
> 
> Like Traction-Lok and Sure-Grip on other cars ... ?


Bob pretty much explained it, when you corner depending on whether it's right or left..the inside tire turns a shorter distance (smaller circle) than the outside tire, the side/spider gears turn at different rates inside the carrier making it possible to turn without feeling the driveline binding common in 4wd vehicles used on dry pavement.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I remember when they would weld the stuff up for posi also.but it doesmn't soumnd like you have ever driven the goat and the chevys both, With the 396's you couldn't lay on the power because the two rear tires starting independently caused the back wheels to crow hop from one side to the other. To get the power to the ground you had to put traction bars on the Chevelles. You didn't have that problem with the goats, dump the clutch and both axles were engaged. And they did blow stuff but all those high HP cars did. I blew clutches and pressure plates 3 times befire I had a special 3000lb Pontiac pressure plate built for the chevelle. It The 3 finger design was stronger than Chevy's multi fingerdesign. That 396 was pushing about 500 horses and wasn't street legal. Had the 12 bolt heavy rear end and the heavy duty munsey set up with for a short stroke. Got 4 to 4 1/2 miles to the gallon.
> 
> Thomas had the same year Chevelle and may have experience the way yhey crow hopped.


I know what you're talking about here, I call it wheel hop and it's common with a car that has coil spring rear suspension.

I owned a 66 impala SS 4 sp muncie of course that came with a 396 but I put a 427 in it and before I put traction bars in it I was breaking welds on the links to the frame.

Unlike today when the honda civic next to you sounds like a rocket taking off but is still doing 20 miles an hour :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I know what you're talking about here, I call it wheel hop and it's common with a car that has coil spring rear suspension.
> 
> I owned a 66 impala SS 4 sp muncie of course that came with a 396 but I put a 427 in it and before I put traction bars in it I was breaking welds on the links to the frame.
> 
> Unlike today when the honda civic next to you sounds like a rocket taking off but is still doing 20 miles an hour :lol:


I had a 65 Impala. Last yr for the 409. VERY rare. The 396 was also there. Mine was 300 hp 327 w/4speed. 
My wife could never drive it with the heavy clutch I had in it! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
They were hell on motor mounts. You always knew when one broke cause you'd just about rip off the fan shroud with the fan when you left the line. A small link of chain from the block to the frame cured it. 
Coil or leaf spring, if you applied hp the all sucked without traction bars but, yes, the coils were worse. They usually had only one bar to keep the rear centered.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I had a 65 Impala. Last yr for the 409. VERY rare. The 396 was also there. Mine was 300 hp 327 w/4speed.
> My wife could never drive it with the heavy clutch I had in it! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
> They were hell on motor mounts. You always knew when one broke cause you'd just about rip off the fan shroud with the fan when you left the line. A small link of chain from the block to the frame cured it.
> Coil or leaf spring, if you applied hp the all sucked without traction bars but, yes, the coils were worse. They usually had only one bar to keep the rear centered.


After I made that last post , things started coming back. I worked on the chevelle a lot and I know it had coil springs. I vaguely remember the GTO had leaf springs if I remember right. Damn that was a long time ago. Cars got to complicated to work on after that with the electronics.

That chevelle was stole 3 times. LOL Saw it leaving twice but there was no point in trying to chase em down with any of the other cars there.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

[email protected] the heavy clutch.

I learned to drive on our farm truck. It's a 1969 Ford 3/4 ton 4x4 - 4 speed with a manual clutch and "Armstrong" steering. Doesn't really do too much over 55 mph, 8 mpg (has a 360 engine).
It takes full body weight to engage the clutch for me, hehe.

But you know what I miss that even my '84 has? The headlight dimmer switch being on the floorboard. I like that vs it being on the blinker/windshield wiper switch.



> Ashlely, your thinking all wheel drive compared to posi/suregrip/traction loc. NOT the same!


No, it's not AWD. My Mustang is RWD only - hence why it sucks so bad on ice and snow. You're right that it's not the same though, I went and looked up what that stupid little button does.
It's traction control - I had to look up what it does exactly (because the only time I've ever really used the button is to turn it off to drift on corners and other stupid stuff that was really fun) - I knew it allowed for a lot more rear-end slip than when it's on - which is constantly unless you switch it off manually.



> When traction control is turned on, the PCM monitors the speed sensors at the wheels and at the transmission and compares rear wheel speed to the car’s road speed. If the rear wheel speed exceeds road speed (loss of traction) the PCM slows the rear wheels until they regain grip. It does that either by applying ABS braking to the rear wheels to slow them down, or by sending less fuel to the engine, which has the same effect. Traction Control is optional on all models except the Cobra. The Cobra has Traction Control as standard equipment.


It's one of those "new-fangled" things that came equipped on the car - this is the first car I've owned that was younger than I am so there's all kinds of neat stuff to play with.
Basically, when it's on ice and starts to slip, it makes it completely gutless - this thread was informative, I probably just learned how to NOT get stuck constantly this winter. I have pictures from Christmas last year of my car stuck in my driveway...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Some people got no business with muscle cars like being discussed. When I was taking care of the bar years ago, I used to loan the car to my girl friend. Eventually she did a 6 mo sabatical at a CCRC facility in s. Cal to determine if she was a threat to society. When she was shipped back to Fresno County, I went down to pick her up and they had put a hold on her release. The reason....she had 23 tickets in that chevelle. How she got the number up to 23, I will never know as the car wasn't street leagal and had never been registered since we rebuilt it. LOL I am sure with the use of computers today, it would have never gotten that high. Seems she never turned down a challenge when someone pulled up next to her gunning their engine. I got hold of the judge that signmed the hold and got her released finally....something else that wouldn't happen today. Sold the car to someone that wanted to put the engine in a boat. The good old days.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL.
Makes me feel good that the only ticket I've ever gotten was for making a California stop at a stop sign - then I showed up for court as advised by the officer, and he'd been transferred to Fort Collins. Ticket dismissed. 

I won't mention how many times I've been pulled over, but that was my first ticket and I got that in February of this year. 

I have an acquaintance (my car mechanic actually) back home that spends more time with his license suspended than he does driving though, always for excessive speeding. He drive an AMC Roadrunner.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

"The younguns have no idea how scary it was at high speed, in the rain, *someone spit out the window in front of you*, etc."



AH-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I just dropped a slightly built 454 in my 72 Monte Carlo. Stupid ass one-wheel-peel just isn't good enough. My first Monte had the 12 bolt posi but only 273:1 gears, it was much more efficient for traction but sucked in the rain.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

True news update: Today, Chuck Norris was nominated as an Honorary Texas Ranger.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL.
> Makes me feel good that the only ticket I've ever gotten was for making a California stop at a stop sign - then I showed up for court as advised by the officer, and he'd been transferred to Fort Collins. Ticket dismissed.
> 
> I won't mention how many times I've been pulled over, but that was my first ticket and I got that in February of this year.
> ...



 AMC roadrunner???? Maybe a Javaline or AMX? Roadrunner was Plymouth. AMC was American Motor Company, formerly Rambler, formally Nash. None exist anymore other then collectors. The AMX was a very underated car because of the "Rambler" connection. Special edition red, white and blue was cool!
Tickets! #-o Been a nice old man for a number of yrs now but there was a day! 
When you're a under 25 male they sure can play hell on insurance......not to mention the letters from the the State concerning suspension. 8-[ :-\"


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That needed a slash between them, he has an AMC something muscle car and a Roadrunner, lol. I need to stop posting when I'm distracted.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I won't mention how many times I've been pulled over

Try leaving your shirt on and see if you get more tickets.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> True news update: Today, Chuck Norris was nominated as an Honorary Texas Ranger.


What took them so long?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I won't mention how many times I've been pulled over
> 
> Try leaving your shirt on and see if you get more tickets.


Jeez Jeff, don't give away ALL my secrets! Damn.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.chipwrightkarate.com/

Don't know if Chuck Norris would decoy but Chip might , I could go ask him for ya


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it's awesome how a Chuck Norris thread goes 7 pages, and sometimes legit dog related stuff goes nowhere. Clearly, we have our priorities straight. 

I think we are a little off track here from the original beginnings, so here's a gentle redirect:

_Chuck Norris does not do pushups. He pushes the earth down._

Admittedly, Ashley knowing about vehicles and caring about posi, and other mechanical issues is equally as riveting, however.


----------

